# EE Afternoon Study Tips?



## SpaceXDebris (Sep 27, 2011)

Hey there everyone! Hope your studying is going well! 

I just finished getting through FERM (Woohoo! Month to spare!), so after some practice morning tests I was going to focus on the afternoon portion, which for me is EE. My current plan is to go over old coursework, but I was wondering if anyone had any other suggestions.

Lindberg's EE book: ( http://ppi2pass.com/ppi/PPIShop?ct=FEEXAM&amp;...=0&amp;pr=DSEE2 ) has gotten terrible reviews.

I picked up the Sample Questions ( http://ppi2pass.com/ppi/PPIShop?ct=FEEXAM&amp;...&amp;pr=NCDSEE4 ), but that only has 30 questions, which isn't even a full practice test.

Anyone else have any luck finding something?

Thanks--

Chris

P.S. The emoticons here are really really weird.


----------



## JoeyFE (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm like on the same page with you although I'm halfway through FERM (economics and ethics left). I plan to start afternoon studies (Industrial) begining Oct. 1st.

For the afternoon, I have two afternoon discipline books, one by lindberg and the other by Kaplan. (2 practice tests) Hopefully its sufficient. Curious though, when did you start working through the lindberg book and are their any sections in which you skipped?

I skipped Biology completly and half of thermodynamics. Figure I'd just hit my strengths. Also leaving themodynamics out of the test will allow me more time to solve the problems I can.


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Sep 28, 2011)

JoeyFE said:


> I'm like on the same page with you although I'm halfway through FERM (economics and ethics left). I plan to start afternoon studies (Industrial) begining Oct. 1st.
> For the afternoon, I have two afternoon discipline books, one by lindberg and the other by Kaplan. (2 practice tests) Hopefully its sufficient. Curious though, when did you start working through the lindberg book and are their any sections in which you skipped?
> 
> I skipped Biology completly and half of thermodynamics. Figure I'd just hit my strengths. Also leaving themodynamics out of the test will allow me more time to solve the problems I can.


I think that the best resource for the EE afternoon is the old PE Electrical reference manual the one that ppi used to sell before NCEES change the format to Power, Electronics and computer modules. But is a FAT book to study. If you are going to take the exam in October probably you are not going to have time to read the book. If you feel you are weak in power, opamps, transistors, diodes and things like that my suggestion is go general since the FERM already prepared you for general if you feel you are strong in the areas that i discussed, power, transistors, etc. go ahead with EE afternoon.


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Sep 28, 2011)

JoeyFE said:


> I'm like on the same page with you although I'm halfway through FERM (economics and ethics left). I plan to start afternoon studies (Industrial) begining Oct. 1st.
> For the afternoon, I have two afternoon discipline books, one by lindberg and the other by Kaplan. (2 practice tests) Hopefully its sufficient. Curious though, when did you start working through the lindberg book and are their any sections in which you skipped?
> 
> I skipped Biology completly and half of thermodynamics. Figure I'd just hit my strengths. Also leaving themodynamics out of the test will allow me more time to solve the problems I can.


I think that the best resource for the EE afternoon is the old PE Electrical reference manual the one that ppi used to sell before NCEES change the format to Power, Electronics and computer modules. But is a FAT book to study. If you are going to take the exam in October probably you are not going to have time to read the book. If you feel you are weak in power, opamps, transistors, diodes and things like that my suggestion is go general since the FERM already prepared you for general if you feel you are strong in the areas that i discussed, power, transistors, etc. go ahead with EE afternoon.


----------



## mytony (Oct 5, 2011)

if you feel you are strong in the areas that i discussed, power, transistors, etc. go ahead with EE afternoon.

I think it is good for most memebers.


----------



## SpaceXDebris (Oct 7, 2011)

JoeyFE said:


> I'm like on the same page with you although I'm halfway through FERM (economics and ethics left). I plan to start afternoon studies (Industrial) begining Oct. 1st.
> For the afternoon, I have two afternoon discipline books, one by lindberg and the other by Kaplan. (2 practice tests) Hopefully its sufficient. Curious though, when did you start working through the lindberg book and are their any sections in which you skipped?
> 
> I skipped Biology completly and half of thermodynamics. Figure I'd just hit my strengths. Also leaving themodynamics out of the test will allow me more time to solve the problems I can.


Yeah, I skipped a whole bunch ^_^;; Most of Fluids, Bio, A lot of Rotational stuff, transport phenomena, didn't look at Thermo but managed to fake it through a practice test since the level on the morning is pretty low. I'm a long time out of college, so there's no way I'd survive the general afternoon, but I do EE on a daily basis in grad school, took most of my coursework in it, and even sort of remember it. XD

I started Lindberg at around August 1, got held up on Rotational Dynamics until I realized that the stuff he covers is a lot more complicated than the morning session.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Squid1775 (Dec 14, 2011)

Any more advice that can be added here since you have taken the test? Anything will be helpful.


----------



## sketchykrew (Dec 18, 2011)

Squid1775 said:


> Any more advice that can be added here since you have taken the test? Anything will be helpful.


The biggest ones to study are solid state, control systems, and logic design, in my opinion. And the best way to prepare yourself for the exam is to read through the supplied reference material and know what's available to you. Honestly, I did about two weeks of studying for the electrical afternoon session, after being out of college for almost ten years now, and I passed.

And I didn't even really remember much of solid state or control systems. I just spent all my time going through the supplied reference book and understanding how much was in there - just a little logic points you in the direction of the correct equation to use.


----------

